# Demon Shine or Alternative?



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all, not been on here in a very, very long time. Sold off my last car (Evo 5) and got a cheap to run 2006 Audi A4 2.0TDI.

The car has been neglected from a cosmetic point of view, but looked after mechanically. Since I got it, it's had 2 washes in the local Tesco (yes....Tesco) car wash.....:doublesho

However, after I took it for the last wash the other week I had a look and thought to myself, the car actually has the potential to look half decent.

So, being the lazy sod that I am, I want to make it look as good as possible for as little effort as possible and also for as little money as possible. I mean, its a good car and all, but it's got a couple of dents and not worth me spending ££££ on products and hours of time on making it concourse clean.

So I already have some stuff from my Evo days such as 2 buckets, wash mitt, Autoglym shampoo, pressure washer, etc.

My real question is....what products are there that will help bring up a bit of a shine, and offer a bit of protection which you can apply quickly (spray on, wipe off).

I've read some reviews of Demon Shine, but wondering if there is something better out there which I can just pick up from Halfords or maybe online, as I would like to give it a clean this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

BSD for me. Not the best gloss but certainly the best protection for a spray on and off.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I've used Demon Shine as a drying aid after washing and it does give some gloss, but very little protection. Instead of the £7 per litre stuff go for Carplan Trade Hi Wax Rinse from Halfords, £11 for 5 litres, exactly the same product from same manufacturer. 

The real product you need is Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer, known as BSD, eurocarparts do it for about 7 quid for 750ml less their normal discounts (currently doing 25% off). Its a spray on, wipe off kind of deal but gives a really good gloss and excellent water beading with really very little effort. 

So good and so cheap I use it after every wash and keep a bottle in the car as emergency qd, but to be fair my car is polished and sealed with a good heavy duty wax so maintenance is pretty easy.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Autoglanz smooth velvet, ez car care project X bsd mixed with CG V7, can't beat a proper job though decon Polish and wax


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Just had a look and my local EuroCarParts have 1 last bottle of Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer left.

Have placed that on reserve and will collect tonight or tomorrow unless there is something better available which I can readily get by the weekend?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

HermaN said:


> Just had a look and my local EuroCarParts have 1 last bottle of Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer left.
> 
> Have placed that on reserve and will collect tonight or tomorrow unless there is something better available which I can readily get by the weekend?


Get some of the glass cleaner while you are there. very good stuff for a few quid.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

BSD is excellent but if you want something with a lot more durability, 5+ months according to reviewers, get some Autoperfekt N1 Cote. Goes on like a QD but lasts like a sealant, incredible stuff really.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> BSD for me. Not the best gloss but certainly the best protection for a spray on and off.





Brian1612 said:


> BSD is excellent ....


Don't know about HermaN (the original poster) but I had no idea what BSD was until I read Mcpx's post quoted below.

It's all well and good using abbreviations but please bear in mind not everyone on here will know what you mean by them, in this case it would have been better to to use the full name....hope you see my point :thumb:



Mcpx said:


> ....The real product you need is Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer, known as BSD,....


Cheers.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

HermaN said:


> Just had a look and my local EuroCarParts have 1 last bottle of Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer left.
> 
> Have placed that on reserve and will collect tonight or tomorrow unless there is something better available which I can readily get by the weekend?


Get the Sonax, and get some clay as well if you can - if you can wash and clay the car (using car soap as the lubricant), the Brilliant Shine Detailer will look a LOT better.

Anything will do - the Meguiars smooth surface kit is one that springs to mind for about 12 quid.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tosh said:


> Get the Sonax, and get some clay as well if you can - if you can wash and clay the car (using car soap as the lubricant), the Brilliant Shine Detailer will look a LOT better.
> 
> Anything will do - the Meguiars smooth surface kit is one that springs to mind for about 12 quid.


Also saw a video how a polish with a DA can greatly improve the performance of any wax/sealant.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope that Sonax BSD is as good as you say. I've just ordered 2 from ECP. Rude not to at £5.24 a bottle delivered, with the 25% discount. It'll hopefully sit well on top of the Kamikaze Infinity Wax.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

DuncanB said:


> Hope that Sonax BSD is as good as you say. I've just ordered 2 from ECP. Rude not to at £5.24 a bottle delivered, with the 25% discount. It'll hopefully sit well on top of the Kamikaze Infinity Wax.


It is great, but I found it difficult to work with. It is much thicker than most QD and quite greasy....Others have suggested using only small amounts can help.

Personally struggle to define it as a QD! I ended up mixing mine 1:1 with Chemical Guys Hybrid V7. Thats the easiest QD I've used and has great gloss to it, but poor durability. Mixing them together gets the best of both worlds really...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Mixed with V7 makes this an awesome QD / quick sealant. Beading is insane gloss great topped regularly will go on forever.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Can the Sonax also be used on all surfaces (paint, plastic trim etc) like the Megs QD i've used in the past?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

DuncanB said:


> Can the Sonax also be used on all surfaces (paint, plastic trim etc) like the Megs QD i've used in the past?


It's not meant for glass or plastic, but it's basically ok...

No problem on trim, doesn't go white or powdery

It's a bit thick (viscous) for glass so if you actually spray it onto glass, you'll be a while buffing it off. But a bit of overspray is fine to buff off, and if you have some on your towel already, that's ok to wipe onto glass and then flip the towel and buff off

If you're diluting, this may not as much of a problem, but I haven't tried that yet.

(Get some Sonax extreme glass spray as well)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes you can use it all over, I think easiest method is to use as a drying aid saves time effort and makes drying easier as well.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id go farecla clay mitt , super resin polish then maintain with the bsd

with a neglected car you really need the super resin stage to clean the surface for a fresh canvas so to speak

should have it looking great for not much over £20


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1 mf wipe
1 mf buff
Never had a problem with bsd


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello again! Well ECP let me down. The website said they had 1 bottle of BSD remaining at my local store....however that was not the case. Ended up just getting some Demon Shine for now. Might look into the BSD again later, but wanted something for the weekend.

Anyway, I washed the car and used the Demon Shine, and I'm actually a little impressed with the results, looks good.

However, during the wash I noticed the lower 1/3 of the passenger side is more tar than it is paint!

So thought I should maybe try and remove this. Had a tiny amount of Autoglym Tar & Glue remover left which helped, but I didn't have enough to finish cleaning it all.

So was going to maybe get something for next weekend. Again, looking for a quick, easy (lazy) solution.

So far I have come across CarPro TRIX (Tar & Iron remover). How do you guys rate this product? Does it work well? One thing that annoyed me with AG was that it sometimes seemed to struggle with larger tar spots. Will the CarPro allow me to simply spray on, let it dwell & wipe / rinse off?

Thanks


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Generally agreed that both iron x and tar remover are better as separate products, rather than the combined one with Trix. I've tried Tardis, KKD TarTastic and EZ Tar remover. All worked really well. TarTastic was probably my fav.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Trix looks tempting from a price perspective but I already have Angelwax Revelation which is superb on iron fallout and I have just ordered some TarX. I find that on my regularly maintained car I get very little to none fallout on the bodywork, or it doesn't stick to my lsp, but plenty of tar spots, while the wheels are vice versa, so I'd rather use individual products for specific areas.


----------

